# What is oie rotie aux pruneaux?



## my_psychosis (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm reading a Dean Koontz book and he mentioned a character was eating "oie rotie aux pruneaux" So I'm just curious, does anybody know what it is? I typed it in search but I couldn't read what came up. (French) Thanks


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Oie Rôtie aux Pruneaux* – Roast Goose with Prune and _Foie Gras_ Stuffing
The Julie/Julia Project


----------



## my_psychosis (Mar 6, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> *Oie Rôtie aux Pruneaux* – Roast Goose with Prune and _Foie Gras_ Stuffing
> The Julie/Julia Project


 
Hey thanks. Now I know what it is I can look up a recipe. Thanks.


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 6, 2008)

*Oie Rôtie aux Pruneaux *literally means goose roasted with prunes.  There's no actual mention of foie gras stuffing.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 6, 2008)

What Dean Koontz book?  I love his writing!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2008)

my_psychosis said:


> I'm reading a Dean Koontz book and he mentioned a character was eating "oie rotie aux pruneaux" So I'm just curious, does anybody know what it is? I typed it in search but I couldn't read what came up. (French) Thanks



You can Google "oie rotie  aux pruneaux," then ask to have the page translated.  You will get it in English.

Here's one such translation.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 6, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> *Oie Rôtie aux Pruneaux* – Roast Goose with Prune and _Foie Gras_ Stuffing
> The Julie/Julia Project



In the French title, there is no reference to Foie Gras.  Oie Rôtie aux Pruneaux translates directly to Roast Goose with Prunes.  nothing else.

Somewhere I have a great recipe from André Daguin, the former owner and chef of the Hotel in Auch (Gascony) for that dish.  He's a master of Gascon cooking, and the father of Ariane Daguin who owns *D'Artagnan* in New Jersey.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 7, 2008)

I preferred Dean Koontz when he used to write as Leigh Nicholls.


----------



## jettingannie12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Oie rotie aux pruneaux is roast goose with prunes.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 29, 2012)

jettingannie12 said:


> Oie rotie aux pruneaux is roast goose with prunes.


----------



## Sunchyne (Apr 5, 2022)

To Jabbur - Dean Koontz book is Icebound - it's only been 16 years since you posted so I'm sure you're still looking for the book lol


----------

